# The Shelter is complete ...



## BoneMonkey (Jan 30, 2008)

Everyone who wants to survive the release of Smash Bros Brawl and the NOOB invasion come on in! 

I have finished building the shelter it's buried 1 mile underground and it has a week worth of bacon and drinking water.

I also have a LOL cat poster for hours of entertainment.

Don't worry everyone we will get through this...

Just post a picture no bigger then 200x200 pixels and preferably on a white background and I WILL ADD IT TO THE ORIGINAL PICTURE MYSELF!


----------



## Talaria (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Bonemonkey  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you don't know how much this means to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
My eyes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, my eyes! Some fanatic thought he was Pikachu and shoved a power cord in my eye  :'( .







Thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Btw how much bacon?


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 30, 2008)

SAFETY!!!
Yes!
P.S.  Strangesider>>>this shelter


----------



## notnarb (Jan 30, 2008)

[email protected] they stoled my legs, I just need a nice corner to bleed in

edit: no white background, but at least the lines are nice and bold


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 30, 2008)

This sounds suspicious..

I think I'll stay outside with Hadrian..


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 30, 2008)

Try to put in Snake in there for me if you can.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess im part of the floor... 100x100 is fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Can i take my grown up bone monkey baby , or is IT to dangerous


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> Try to put in Snake in there for me if you can.



Lets wait up till i finish your new avatar how about that ?


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 30, 2008)

If you want to make me a body you can add me


----------



## D1MX (Jan 30, 2008)

Let me in!

Too many ppl bought Brawl in NYC, I can't believe there are so many ppl w/ a Jap/modded Wii in here X_x.

I couldn't find a decent copy of Brawl ANYWHERE.

I already have stacks of 360/PS3 games to trade in just for this LMAO.


----------



## Osaka (Jan 30, 2008)

*jumps into the shelter*


----------



## theman69 (Jan 30, 2008)

MORE BACONN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jax (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm here and I'm feeling SUPAH!

And I brought cola.


----------



## test84 (Jan 30, 2008)

They are fallout fans and since fallout3 is suck, they want to make a fallout so they go into a shelter and then nuke us all, so what? so he can talk over tempcast for 1 hour and there is no Ace to stop him. :'(


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 30, 2008)

add my avatar kthx


----------



## asuri (Jan 30, 2008)

icall other corner


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 30, 2008)

Lolled at how nicely im integrated in the picture ^^


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 30, 2008)

I call ...

DAmn!
All the corners have been taken.
Put in against a wall anywhere.





Sorry about the black background..
Sorry about the size....


----------



## D1MX (Jan 30, 2008)

LMAO!  I look like a hung up picture on the wall.  I could float around and shoot laser beams like Frylock, so don't get me angry >_


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 30, 2008)

I want in. D:


----------



## Osaka (Jan 31, 2008)

you should set up laminaatplaat so they are a part of the floor


----------



## raulpica (Jan 31, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> you should set up laminaatplaat so they are a part of the floor




i tried it looked wierd lol this way he looks like he is hanging out lol


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 31, 2008)

ME TWO


----------



## notnarb (Jan 31, 2008)

uh oh


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 31, 2008)

FIRE THE CANNONS


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 31, 2008)

id like to survive the noobness. let me in. i bring a 75'' flat screen tv to play ssbb on when it comes out.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 31, 2008)

USE BOILING OIL!


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 31, 2008)

I have to hide in there for sure now. They know I have Brawl... BoneMonkey! Lock the locks!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> id like to survive the noobness. let me in. i bring a 75'' flat screen tv to play ssbb on when it comes out.



The shelter is to hide out FROM SSBB and THE NOOBS ! you can't bring SSBB in !


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> uh oh



That summarizes perfectly the situation XD


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Jan 30 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > id like to survive the noobness. let me in. i bring a 75'' flat screen tv to play ssbb on when it comes out.
> ...



i dont have ssbb! i just have the tv! i wait for march for the official usa release. until then we can use it for other things.


----------



## dg10050 (Jan 31, 2008)

You have my axe.


----------



## phoood (Jan 31, 2008)

I'M IN.

DON'T EATE MAEE THOUGH.

* phoood hides in the walls


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm here! Let me in! 
I shall wear my Banana Dancing costume for your pleasure, 
_(and possibly to distract some of the knuckle-dragging SSB'ers!)_


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 31, 2008)

Got damn the nOObs in the Smash Bros threads are stupider than I thought it was possible to be, get me into the Shelter please!

BTW Linkiboy you need to stop playing with the nOObs you are bound to catch something nasty.


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm safe! 

Everyone outside...trapped with them... probably jabbering over screenshots on photobucket or youtube combo videos or calling Gamestops in desperation...

I just wonder if Notnarb's boat is going to be safe outside. It's probably crawling with them.

God...things will never be the same out there, will they?


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> BTW Linkiboy you need to stop playing with the nOObs you are bound to catch something nasty.


n00bs will be, well n00bs. Plus it's happening. Like Now.




IT'S SINKING.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 31, 2008)

shelter, here i come!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(xalphax @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> shelter, here i come!



do you have a better pic ?


----------



## Sailor (Jan 31, 2008)

A weeks worth of bacon? Protection from the rabid Brawl fans? ....And a Bill Cosby poster?!?!!
*jumps in shelter*

EDIT: Waiiittt....that was a trap. The Bill Cosby is the avatar of another member, lol. But still..I'm there for the bacon.

Done:


----------



## D1MX (Jan 31, 2008)

ROFL @ mspaint-ish pic.

Btw my pm was a joke Twif XD don't bother answering.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

if you want to be in the shelter post some your pic that you wanna be in pleasee your avatars are great but not good for the shelter 

i dont know the name of that anime from your avatar but find a nice pic of your favorite anime character and there you go


----------



## Osaka (Jan 31, 2008)

are there toilets? >_>;


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(Sailor @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> A weeks worth of bacon? Protection from the rabid Brawl fans? ....And a Bill Cosby poster?!?!!
> *jumps in shelter*
> 
> EDIT: Waiiittt....that was a trap. The Bill Cosby is the avatar of another member, lol. But still..I'm there for the bacon.
> ...



that pic is horriable lol whats that girls name and the anime she is from i will find a better pic


----------



## Sailor (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Sailor @ Jan 30 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > A weeks worth of bacon? Protection from the rabid Brawl fans? ....And a Bill Cosby poster?!?!!
> ...



Lol, yea..I know. I was just about to post that I found a better pic. I gotta eat now, so I'll post it in about 5 mins.
It's also Haruhi, btw.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> are there toilets? >_>;


Only cardboard boxes.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

i added you sailor i hope you like it


----------



## OSW (Jan 31, 2008)

save me plz


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 31, 2008)

LEMME IN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

Im running out of room ! lol might have to open the doors to the second shelter


----------



## cubin' (Jan 31, 2008)

Add the cubin' plz. My kangaroo picture would be most appropriate. I need shelter from the storm


----------



## TheStump (Jan 31, 2008)

holy shit i dont wanna die! let me in bones.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 31, 2008)

sux that my ava blows ;-/

whatever, if anyone has a suggestion as to what pic to use, please inform me.


----------



## notnarb (Jan 31, 2008)

bad news guys, I peed in the bacon.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> bad news guys, I peed in the bacon.



i was going to ask if we can get some soy instead, anyway


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

shelter 2 added 

alphax i added ya :-)


----------



## xalphax (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks ^^


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Jan 31, 2008)

I want in! but i don't have an ava D:


----------



## TheStump (Jan 31, 2008)

W00t we got the (mostly Aussie) shelter with un-tainted bacon.  SUCKERS!


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> W00t we got the (mostly Aussie) shelter with un-tainted bacon.Â SUCKERS!



Yes, but our shelter has a vastly superior lolcat poster. 

...and we _like_ our bacon soggy and salty.

Actually, I don't see any bacon in your shelter at ALL.  
Which begs the question: Better to have a mountain of tainted bacon or no food at all?


----------



## notnarb (Jan 31, 2008)

THE PIRATES

THEY PILLAGE OUR SANITY


AND RAEP OUR BANDWIDTH


----------



## Westside (Jan 31, 2008)

Please add my avatar.


----------



## Jundeezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Add me please! Save me from this horrifyingly horrible situation.







I bring in teh gunz!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

do you ming if i put up a pic of just gannon its really hard to crop that image ...


----------



## notnarb (Jan 31, 2008)

JAX stepped in some poo and he doesn't like that one bit.  I'm plotting an ambush on Osaka and Shadowboy is peaking in from his hentai collection room, but he's locked in cause no one wants to see that sheet. ammirite?


----------



## Jundeezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh sorry BoneMonkey.






There you go hope thats better.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

done and done !


----------



## Jundeezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hehe! That's me sitting in the corner against the wall with my "pimp sword" looking all gangster.

EDIT: and THANKS!


----------



## cubin' (Jan 31, 2008)

Cheers bonemonkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you did cubin proud.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 31, 2008)

*knock*, *knock*, I'm here to talk about Christ, tell me brother, do you have a bible?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> *knock*, *knock*, I'm here to talk about Christ, tell me brother, do you have a bible?



go sell crazy somewhere else we are all stocked up here !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

soo umm now since we are down here what should be do to kill the time 

we got about a week ......


----------



## Osaka (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> soo umm now since we are down here what should be do to kill the time
> 
> we got about a week ......


wana play Super Smash Brothers Melee!?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

thats it ! outta the shelter ! and no bacon for you !


----------



## Osaka (Jan 31, 2008)

nooo I was just joking!!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

fine ! get back in !


----------



## Mars (Jan 31, 2008)

Please let me in.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

your in mars :-)


----------



## Talaria (Jan 31, 2008)

Ahhh, its so nice in here. You hear that, you hear that...nothing, peaceful and quiet.


----------



## enigmaindex (Jan 31, 2008)

I remember the mayhem and carnage from Super Mario Galaxy, please let me in, i dotn want to suffer again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Please


----------



## Opium (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh guardian of the noob-shelter, please let me and my dog enter!





Let me just get my coat.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 31, 2008)

Any chance of some kind of ledge to go on the side for me to stand on while I'll pick the noobs off with Cassandra (my crossbow)?

Susan died in the conflict. R.I.P.


----------



## tjas (Jan 31, 2008)

Ad me!!!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll go hadrian! I prefer to die fighting then just hide!

I'm taking a large bag of lolcats and Rick Ashley with me..


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

tjas i need a character image


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is Hadrian and Coackroachman protecting the opening to the entrance !


----------



## D1MX (Jan 31, 2008)

ROFLMAO @ its a leaked Brawl image OMFG that kid is so ugly LMFAO!

Too good.  Btw I need some toilet paper...wtf are we gonna do about that one HUH?!!!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

just throw it outside or eat it lol


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 31, 2008)

I come bearing tea and biscuits! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lots and lots of biscuits, we might be down here for a while


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> Here is Hadrian and Coackroachman protecting the opening to the entrance !




Susan died (R.I.P.)
You need to picture Hadrian with Cassandra (his crossbow)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

hadrian has a crossbow who is susan lol ?


----------



## berlinka (Jan 31, 2008)

Oooh, you might want some *army power* in your cosy little shelter? Just to make sure the NOOBS stay out!

I'll be at the entrance.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> hadrian has a crossbow who is susan lol ?



Susan is his hatchet


----------



## D1MX (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm trying to sleep no gun shooting plzkthx.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

entrance added to first page


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 31, 2008)

Who is guarding the back passage?


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2008)

Mind if I join you guys?


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 31, 2008)

I've come out the shelter to protect the back.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 31, 2008)

We can't let those people destroy our server! Let's fight people! 

TEMPEEEEERS! 

TONIGHT WE DINE IN HSERVER TOO BUSY


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

bonesmilie approves !


----------



## Osaka (Jan 31, 2008)

I will assist Xcalibur in protecting the back door


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

ok everyone listen up i want everyone to get into BATTLE MODE !


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 31, 2008)

IMMA CHARGIN MAH LAZER


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh man.... I was hoping it wouldn't come to violence... but very well! We must defend the shelter!

5trick Squadron is at your command!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 31, 2008)

*YOU BETTER RUN BITCHES*


----------



## dg10050 (Jan 31, 2008)

Uh oh, battle mode.
*dg10050 applies hardened kernel patches.
[email protected]:/usr/src/lol_linux$ make && make install


----------



## Osaka (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> Uh oh, battle mode.
> *dg10050 applies hardened kernel patches.
> [email protected]:/usr/src/lol_linux$ make && make install


noooo! dont do anything! you might crash!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm ready for battle !


----------



## berlinka (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> entrance added to first page



Thank you SIR!!
I will not dissapoint you SIR!!!!

YES SIR! 
IT'S OPERATION WOLF TIME *SIR!!!*


----------



## dg10050 (Jan 31, 2008)

But I can't let the noobs get in! What if they find the SSBB iso I have in my home folder? That could mean the endMYSQL ERROR


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

i put my battle mode on 4 chan in the video game forum lets see what happens lol


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 31, 2008)

AAAAUUUGH!
I want in on this thread. is it too late? I hope not...
CLICK!

You can rotate me any way you like


----------



## amptor (Jan 31, 2008)

bonemonkey put me in there... u can always add me in


----------



## taggart6 (Jan 31, 2008)

I want in!

You can never have enough Atari!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 1, 2008)

i added your fish taggart the atari avatar stinks and from now on ppl need to post picture of characters please no avatars cuase havint 20 square avatars sucks


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 1, 2008)

aww dude... now I have amptor crotch stains on my hat.
gross...


----------



## taggart6 (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> i added your fish taggart the atari avatar stinks and from now on ppl need to post picture of characters please no avatars cuase havint 20 square avatars sucks




Thanks!

Though I though my Atari was avatar was clever.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 1, 2008)

im not adding anymore ppl im feeling crappy today im going to go watch rambo


----------



## xalphax (Feb 1, 2008)

hey, someone took the cookies out my backpack! ;_;


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 1, 2008)

Damn it BoneMonkey, just as I get to the entrance of the shelter you close the door!  NOooooo, wwryyyyYYyyyyy????!!!!!




Please let my avatar in and I will give you hash browns to go with the bacon.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 1, 2008)

dark your in


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 1, 2008)

Please let me in as a fellow Monkey.


----------



## Talaria (Feb 1, 2008)

*Appears at entrance*

"ORIGAMI UNICORN DEFENSIVE MANOURVRE YARR~!!!"


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 1, 2008)

Can you please add my avatar? Thanks bonemonkey.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't close the door on me! I help GBATemp bandwidth with my notifier! We can use it to notify us of teh noob invasion!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 1, 2008)

done done


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 1, 2008)

MUHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

I the great SHINSIL!!! has discovered this SHELTER!!! 
I will call all my n00b friends to invaded this bacon filled palace.

YOU CANT ESCAPE TEH NOOBZ!! WE WILL RULE SUPREME!!! 






"Does it work on PAL? Does it work on PAL? Where can I download R*MZ?" This was just a small fragment of our awesome PoWeRzZzZ!!! 

Watch my words I will be back!!!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 2, 2008)

* gets his broom and hits shinsil in the head with it 

SHOOO! get outta here you !


----------



## platypusrme427 (Feb 2, 2008)

I wish to take shelter, but am not sure if my IQ is high enough.
Your avatar is alive? Or is that part of the Brawl nausea I get?


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 2, 2008)

Duck and cover, guys.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 2, 2008)

Ahhh fuck its been dumped but whats wierd is that they dumped a half working copy of the game ....


----------



## JPH (Feb 2, 2008)

you can use my avatar in the shelter as a poster.


----------



## JPH (Feb 2, 2008)

you can use my avatar in the shelter as a poster.


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 2, 2008)

You can use my MYSQL ERROR in the shelter as a SERVER TOO BUSY.


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh god, please let me in, the radiation is burning my skin. I brought coffee.


----------



## Caoimhin (Feb 3, 2008)

halp.. I'm dying.. let me in


----------



## xalphax (Feb 3, 2008)

for how much longer do we have to stay in here?

im running out of cookies ;-/


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(shinsil @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> MUHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> I the great SHINSIL!!! has discovered this SHELTER!!!
> I will call all my n00b friends to invaded this bacon filled palace.
> ...



no n00bs will get in if i have anything to say about it. 




GO GADGET ARM!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 3, 2008)

guys i wont be adding anymore ppl anytime soon 

my hand is fucked up and i can barely type lets alone photshop :-(


----------



## JPH (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> guys i wont be adding anymore ppl anytime soon
> 
> my hand is fucked up and i can barely type lets alone photshop :-(



did you fuck your hand up in an epic battle against smashfags?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 3, 2008)

something last night bite my hand when i was asleep and my right hand is swollen 

my sister is a nurse and says its a spider bite :-(

sadly i have no cool superpowers


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> something last night bite my hand when i was asleep and my right hand is swollen
> 
> my sister is a nurse and says its a spider bite :-(
> 
> sadly i have no cool superpowers


Just make sure it wasn't a black widow and you'll be fine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe it's one of the noob spies!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DON'T GET TEH NOOB DISEASE BONEMONKEY!


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> something last night bite my hand when i was asleep and my right hand is swollen
> 
> my sister is a nurse and says its a spider bite :-(
> 
> sadly i have no cool superpowers



You need to wait for a while to learn how to shoot web.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 3, 2008)

is your sister teh hot


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 4, 2008)

/me bangs on door, let me in!


----------



## TheWingless (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't want to be a noob!


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 4, 2008)

Spider Monkey
Spider Monkey
Doing whatever Spider Monkey does
Spin his bone with his web
Throws his bone at smashfags
LOOK OUT! HERE COMES SPIDER MONKEY!


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 4, 2008)

Your right hand, you say?
*insert obligatory masturbation joke here*


----------



## taggart6 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> something last night bite my hand when i was asleep and my right hand is swollen
> 
> my sister is a nurse and says its a spider bite :-(
> 
> sadly i have no cool superpowers




But you can still masturbate right?  You still got one working hand...and a tube sock...and lotion!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 4, 2008)

its really bad today the spider bit my four fingers on the tips and bit the back of my right thumb knuckle 

all while i was asleep :-(


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 5, 2008)

maybe the smashfags learned to read... and they sent spiders to you.
omg... what if spiderman is a noob? =O

And for someone like bonemonkey, I'm sure a tubesock is much too small...
After all, he probobly does measure up to maddox...





or... not.

Wait... if the noobs learned to read, does that mean that they can be less noob?
I don't think they learned to read JUST yet...
but they're getting there...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > something last night bite my hand when i was asleep and my right hand is swollen
> ...



Dont worry the noobs will all be reciving a package from me


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 5, 2008)

anthrax would have been more cliche, and noobs love cliche.
I would know.
After all, I did study noobs for 17 years, even though I'm only 15.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 5, 2008)

DUDE YES I LOVE MADDOX!!!

on topic, did some one say anthrax? i happen to have an envelope that i meant to send years ago.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i kept it under my bet for a  special opportunity like this.


----------



## Sailor (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> i added you sailor i hope you like it



Perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry I didn't respond earlier, got really distracted :\


----------



## MC DUI (Feb 6, 2008)

Man when do we think it will be safe to leave the shelter....

I want my search engine back!


----------



## cubin' (Feb 6, 2008)

I want view new posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you've provided a fine shelter bonemonkey. kudos.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 6, 2008)

lately i havent been on much due to my swollen hand and the insantiy that is smash bros ;-( 

luckily i have been playing xcom lol


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 6, 2008)

OOOHHhh....
I feel really noob right now.
I now understand why the search engine was taken down.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> but i kept it under my bet for aÂ special opportunity like this.



WTF is a bet?!


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't understand this topic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Who with a good set of a brains would hide in a shelter whenBRAWL!!!comes out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Freaks!!!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > but i kept it under my bet for aÂ special opportunity like this.
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gambling


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 7, 2008)

hand is still swollen doctor today gave me antibiotics and told me its going to be like this for two weeks :-( 

I spend 20 dollalrs on the doctor visit and 80 on the antibiotics :-( 

It sucks not having health care

BoneMonkey is having a crappy week


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > but i kept it under my bet for aÂ special opportunity like this.
> ...



oops, i meant bed.


----------



## D1MX (Feb 7, 2008)

So things still aren't back to normal after Smash's release?

I hope I don't get kicked outta the shelter if I say this but, I've been hooked to Brawl ever since I got my copy...and I brought it to the shelter after "going to get some water and salmon in the woods"...heh I guess it gives away why I came back empty-handed from my "trek in the woods". ^^;


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 7, 2008)

Come to teh Canadaz.
We get free healthcare AND we don't have to memorize 50 States and Capitals over the course of 13 years.


----------



## taggart6 (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> Come to teh Canadaz.
> We get free healthcare AND we don't have to memorize 50 States and Capitals over the course of 13 years.




But what about all the anal moose raping?


----------



## ShadowStitch (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(taggart6 @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Come to teh Canadaz.
> ...



Did you miss the part about the free healthcare?


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(ShadowStitch @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(taggart6 @ Feb 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> ...








Except for the snow fucking storms, it's all good here


----------



## Westside (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ShadowStitch @ Feb 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(taggart6 @ Feb 8 2008 said:
> ...


???  We have much less storm in most of Canada than in the US.  Florida, California, nuff said.


----------



## JacobReaper (Feb 11, 2008)

Can I Still Come In "LET ME INNNNN, THE N00BS, THERE HERE, NOOO"

*dies from n00bs asking retarded questions*


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(JacobReaper @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> Can I Still Come In "LET ME INNNNN, THE N00BS, THERE HERE, NOOO"
> 
> *dies from n00bs asking retarded questions*



*pokes head out of fortress and takes JacobReaper's candy cane*


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 13, 2008)

Canada is teh awesome.
Unfortunately, we get winter, and it sucks.
What sucks even more, is that the school I go to hasn't closed in about 15 years due to inclimate weather.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 13, 2008)

i love winter, canada is so for me.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2010)

This>EoF Bunker.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

This


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey, I killed this thread, but now it is back. YAY.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 9, 2010)

When TA/EoF was still awesome.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> When TA/EoF was still awesome.



R.I.P awesomeness


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> This


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > This


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I have been here for close to a year now


Seems longer.


----------



## prowler (Sep 9, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > This


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I have been stalking the site since early 2007, but didn't have an account at that time


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 9, 2010)

This topic > all of you.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> This topic > all of you.


----------



## mucus (Sep 10, 2010)

this is another stupid thread


----------



## xalphax (Sep 10, 2010)

mucus said:
			
		

> this is another old thread



Fixed.


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been here longer than you =D even though you have more posts.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2014)

Lol the past.


----------



## Flame (Sep 13, 2014)

Fuck the past...I'm from the future.... Where machine have taken over... So we have to create pokemons.... My blastoise your mum.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 13, 2014)

I thought bumping threads was illegal in GBAtemp?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 13, 2014)

Only if the person who bumped it wasn't part of the thread back then.
In the EoF, anyway.



Hadrian said:


> Seems longer.


That's what she said


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> I thought bumping threads was illegal in GBAtemp?


If there was a rule or law, I'm allowed to break it.
Reason: I'm fucking Hadrian.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 13, 2014)

Prowler!
;_;


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for the memories, now to drown in my own nostalgia


----------



## raulpica (Sep 15, 2014)

Hadrian said:


> Lol the past.


It was fucking epic and we were high-fiving in awesomeness at each other all the time while surrounded by naked chicks.

...It was like that, right?


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2014)

raulpica said:


> It was fucking epic and we were high-fiving in awesomeness at each other all the time while surrounded by naked chicks.
> 
> ...It was like that, right?


It was like that but we didn't realize it at the time, because you never know what you've got 'til it's gone, there was no high-fiving because we were too busy complaining about how everything sucked and how everything had been better at some time before, and we were all like "not now, random naked chick, must make gay jokes in the Testing Area."


----------



## raulpica (Sep 15, 2014)

Veho said:


> It was like that but we didn't realize it at the time, because you never know what you've got 'til it's gone, there was no high-fiving because we were too busy complaining about how everything sucked and how everything had been better at some time before, and we were all like "not now, random naked chick, must make gay jokes in the Testing Area."


And then they left  Along with the Testing Area which was awesome just a few months before


----------



## Qtis (Sep 15, 2014)

raulpica said:


> And then they left  Along with the Testing Area which was awesome just a few months before


 
I think the combination of random naked chicks and the testing area was a bad mix. Usually it's just quick in and out for testing and that's it


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Usually it's just quick in and out for testing and that's it


Are you talking about the Testing Area or about the naked chicks?


----------

